# Feedback on my website...please :)



## amnd2323 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's a link to my website:

Mandy LaPuma Photography

I'd appreciate some critique or suggestions for improvement.

Thanks,
Mandy


----------



## eilla05 (Aug 16, 2010)

Link does not take me to your website


----------



## amnd2323 (Aug 16, 2010)

oops...here it is...

mlapuma.zenfolio.com


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 16, 2010)

tbh i don't feel as tho you are doing your images justice with this site. I would tone down the colour scheme. Take a look at kuler


----------

